# Gin drinkers only what is your fav.



## GoodFella

well what is your favorite Gin.
what is you favorite low budget gin.
how do you drink both of them.
what gin do you hate most

me i am a bombay kind of guy
the cheap way is seagrams gin 
in a cup with ice some vermouth and a lot of gin
or a gin and tonic or i mix all 3

i just want to know if i may be missing out on a nother gin. 
i wont touch tanqueray stuff its like lime juice


----------



## rx2010

Bombay Saphire + ice


maybe some tonic or sprite


----------



## JAK

Tanqueray 10 and tanqueray are my favorites, but the gin I usually drink is seagrams. Seagrams gin is really good, and when you factor in the price it is unbeatable, but when I have the cash I get tanqueray.
One of my favorite gin drinks is a stiff gin and tonic with a squeeze of lime and 5 dashes of Angostura bitters.


----------



## Benz_one

My favorite inexpensive gin is Citadelle. It is cheaper then the main brands, but it has very good flavor. My favorite for gin and tonics.


----------



## togliat

_*Hendricks*_


----------



## Ivory Tower

Distillery No. 209

and it's not that expensive.

I don't have a favorite gin drink yet.


----------



## kurly

Bombay Saphire.

Gin and tonic definitely my favorite. 

But from time-to-time all I want is a martini.


----------



## hova45

I like the Tang, but I have to say that my fave is the bombay sapphire, then comes beefeater I am going to have to try that seagrams though.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

*For me it's a toss up between Bombay Sapphire & Aviation Gin. Aviation Gin may have a slight edge. It's very unique and complex.

There are no cheap gins worth drinking!!!*


----------



## dayplanner

I mostly drink Bombay Sapphire,but i'm partial to Hendricks and Plymouth gin too. Always drink it with some tonic and a little bit of ice.


----------



## aliefj96

I don't know if it's considered expensive or cheap. Probably middle of the road, but I've drank Bafferts exclusively from my own bar since 2000. If you are a gin drinker you must try it.

Specs has it for $25.88.

Here's a description.-->http://www.sendliquor.com/id126295list33product.html


----------



## MadAl

Can't seem to post to this thread.


----------



## MadAl

Right make a liar out of me.

Bombay Sapphire is my favorite now, have some No. 209 in the freezer, and Plymouth backing that up. Drink martinis primarily. 

Will look for Bafferts and Aviation.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

MadAl said:


> Right make a liar out of me.
> 
> Bombay Sapphire is my favorite now, have some No. 209 in the freezer, and Plymouth backing that up. Drink martinis primarily.
> 
> Will look for Bafferts and Aviation.


Here is a Link with info on Aviation Gin:

http://www.aviationgin.com/

It's great stuff!!! I've3 never tried Bafferts. I guess I should!


----------



## illinoishoosier

tanqueray and tonic for me.

started out on Beefeater, but haven;t looked back since my first T&T.

Bombay Sapphire is nice as a martini....:dr


----------



## Darrell

Tanqueray Rangpur or just normal Tanq with tonic and lime also. :tu


----------



## qwerty1500

Tanqueray Ten is probably my favorite gin in a martini. But, I seem to drink a lot more Beefeater and regular Bombay ... good flavor at a good price. Can't seem to warm up to Bombay Saphire ... something about that subtle almond flavor I guess.

One I really want to try is No. 209 but can't seem to find it anywhere around here.


----------



## GoodFella

Darrell said:


> Tanqueray Rangpur or just normal Tanq with tonic and lime also. :tu


i would like to try the rangpur stuff. i will give any alcohol a shot :al


----------



## rx2010

never had tanq, would love to try it sometime. I need a booze weekend


----------



## raisin

MadAl said:


> Can't seem to post to this thread.


:r:tpd::r


----------



## raisin

Good gin is not cheap (except on sale!) I love the Bulldog gin with a little tonic - hold the lime!

(highly recommended)


----------



## kjd2121

Gordon's Gin all the way.


----------



## JAK

I used to drink gordon's when I was in high school. We also used to drink monarch vodka:al:alu:

If you haven't tried a pink gin and tonic (a gin and tonic with bitters) it is really good, when its how I make all my gin and tonics now. Pink gin is pretty good too. Stir a shot of gin with ice, then strain it into a martini glass that has 2 or 3 dashes of bitters in it.


----------



## GoodFella

has any one ever heard that metal can taint vermouth?
i use to not think so untill i tryed it. make a martini one in a cocktail shaker or stir it with a metal spoon then make one with no metal any where near the drink. i hate to say this but if you make a martini with vodka the metallic flavor will show more.


----------



## CSmith

Hendricks, Van Gogh, or Tanqueray - at least one is in my bar (also known as on top of my dresser) at all times. Right now it's Hendricks and Tanq.

Time to restock soon though, I'll definitely be looking out for some of the others suggested here! :tu


----------



## raisin

JAK said:


> I used to drink gordon's when I was in high school.


Me to. In the woods. In the winter. Straight up. From the bottle.

so you won't catch me drinking any Gordon's anytime soon...:hn


----------



## nozero

I've always purchased Beefeater when I opt for Gin. But, in light of this thread, I think I'll try something different for my after lunch drink with a cigar during a long lunch tomorrow.

I eat at my desk most every day for many reasons, but take the infrequent long lunch with a friend a drink and a stogie about every other week.


----------



## JacksonCognac

For the cheaper gins I go with Gordons or Seagrams. I also like Beefeater, Hendricks, and Tanqueray. Truth be told, I'm not that picky when it comes to gin.  This is probably because I usually do a G&T or the infamous Gin and Juice.


----------



## MadAl

GoodFella said:


> has any one ever heard that metal can taint vermouth?
> i use to not think so untill i tryed it. make a martini one in a cocktail shaker or stir it with a metal spoon then make one with no metal any where near the drink. i hate to say this but if you make a martini with vodka the metallic flavor will show more.


Went to bartender's school, it was recommended that we remove rings because the metal could taint any beverage


----------



## daniel2001

I'm not much of a gin person (whisky, port and English ale's), but I am sometimes partial to a bit of Plymouth Gin, probably because the Plymouth Gin distillery is about 3/4 of a mile away from my house, and the bar in the distillery is awesome, some of the best bartenders around.


----------



## MadAl

daniel2001 said:


> I'm not much of a gin person (whisky, port and English ale's), but I am sometimes partial to a bit of Plymouth Gin, probably because the Plymouth Gin distillery is about 3/4 of a mile away from my house, and the bar in the distillery is awesome, some of the best bartenders around.


I had Plymouth at a local bar and liked it alot, picked up a bottle recently. Seemed a bit like Sapphire, but not as heavily infused.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Bluecoat.. Philadelphia based Gin Distillery.. One of my favorites, and a top seller at my bar... But we're partial..


----------



## JohnnyFlake

MadAl said:


> Went to bartender's school, it was recommended that we remove rings because the metal could taint any beverage


*Why is it then, that most mix drink shakers are made from metal (stainless steel)?*


----------



## muziq

Hendricks, martini. Gonna try the bitters suggestion, though...that's new to me!


----------



## GoodFella

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Why is it then, that most mix drink shakers are made from metal (stainless steel)?*


i cant tell you why most shakers are made from metal but i know i dont use them for any thing but makeing shots. i never use one for my martinis. i dont know how good your taste is but give it a shot. now if you use some junk booze you wont know but if you use some top shelf you will be able to taste the difference between the drinks


----------



## Silound

rx2010 said:


> Bombay Saphire + ice
> 
> maybe some tonic or sprite


:tpd: Although I might go straight dry martini rather than sprite/tonic.


----------



## zmancbr

JAK said:


> Tanqueray 10 and tanqueray are my favorites


Yup. I agree here. When I am in the mood for some gin, its always a Tanqueray and tonic.


----------



## Jbailey

Two favs are

1) Bombay Sapphire
2) Magellan


----------



## paperairplane

Who uses ultra premium gin for a G&T? Seagrams or Tanqueray make the same G&T, so save the $10 for something else.

Okay, skip the Sapphire and drink the standard Bombay. The reason, Sapphire is too smooth - much like Grey Goose is not as good as Stoli.

Beefeater is the Skyy of gin - just tastes like alcohol.

Vermouth has little to no place in a martini.

The correct premium gin to drink (no disrespect to Plymouth) = Junipero.

Weapons-grade gin = Old Raj <300> THIS IS GIN!!!! </300>

Bartender: Would you like a twist?
Bar patron: If I wanted lemonade, I would have ordered it!


----------



## bolio

ginebra


----------



## heatmiser

Hendricks definitely! :tu


----------



## GoodFella

Vermouth has little to no place in a martini. 


then how would you make a martini?


----------



## paperairplane

GoodFella said:


> Vermouth has little to no place in a martini.
> 
> then how would you make a martini?


1. You let the sun shine through the bottle of vermouth and into the glass...

2. You wave the bottle of vermouth over the glass...

3. You whisper "vermouth" at the glass...

4. You pour 1 tsp into the glass and immediately dump it out - what sticks to the glass is plenty...

Also, a martini has a life of about 5 minutes - after that its just a glass of gin getting warm.

Even James Bond skipped the vermouth and used aquavit - of course he wanted his served in a tall champagne glass and with *gasp* vodka.


----------



## jagmqt

MadAl said:


> Went to bartender's school, it was recommended that we remove rings because the metal could taint any beverage





JohnnyFlake said:


> *Why is it then, that most mix drink shakers are made from metal (stainless steel)?*


It's stainless becasue stainless doesn't corrode or rust, is not porus so it cleans completely and easliy, and unlike other metals, it doesn't react with acids or alcohols like other metals, and it's extremely durable so it can handle being dropped, knocked, shaken, etc...

MadAl, your bartenders school telling you to take your rings off makes no sense...how are you possibly getting the alcohol you serve to flow over your rings and into your drinks? MI doesn't require a bartender school, and when I managed a bar and used to review applications, we'd never hire anyone that went to a "bartender school"...those schools are just out to make an easy profit, not to teach bartending, IMHO...I know lots of states require them, but they should stick to the info about responsible service and leave the drink making to the people you will be working for...you're gonna make them the way your boss wants you to anyway...

jag


----------



## erictheobscure

My favorite (especially for the price!) is Broker's. (It's the brand that features a little plastic derby cap on the top of the bottle--absurd but true). Very delicious, clean, crisp gin flavor. I think I prefer it to more expensive brands.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

GoodFella said:


> Vermouth has little to no place in a martini.
> 
> 
> then how would you make a martini?



*Good question! A good martini requires high quality gin and superb vermouth, such as Noilly Prat 1813. A great martini requires both. If you want to drink gin straight, neat or on the rocks, that's great, but it not a martini! Two parts Bombay Sapphire and one part Noilly Prat 1813 will produce a superior "Original Perfect Martini". 
*


----------



## JAK

JohnnyFlake said:


> [/color]
> 
> *Good question! A good martini requires high quality gin and superb vermouth, such as Noilly Prat 1813. A great martini requires both. If you want to drink gin straight, neat or on the rocks, that's great, but it not a martini! Two parts Bombay Sapphire and one part Noilly Prat 1813 will produce a superior "Original Perfect Martini".
> *


THANK YOU! So many people don't seem to know the differance between a martini and cold gin. If you like cold gin, thats fine, but just call it what it is. I understand that not everyone likes real martinis, but a cold glass of gin with a microliter of vermouth is not a martini. I think 5 or 6 parts gin to 1 part vermouth is ideal.


----------



## smokin5

I stick with the standard 3:1 gin to dry vermouth ratio for my martinis.
Sometimes I'll go "perfect martini" & use 1/2 dry & 1/2 sweet vermouth in the blend. And yes, 2 drops of bitters opens things up nicely!
Also, I gotta agree with the "no metal" school. I use a glass beaker pitcher & glass stirrer.
What do I know?
Well, I know that the Official Opening of Martini Season is March 20
(& ends on the 19th)!
Every year we have a party on the closest Saturday, this year being 3/22/08, formal attire, cheesy lounge lizard music & a LOT of gin.


----------



## rumballs

GoodFella said:


> well what is your favorite Gin. *Hendricks or Bulldog*
> what is you favorite low budget gin. *no*
> how do you drink both of them. *martinis, usually dirty*
> what gin do you hate most *any that taste like a tree*


in bold


----------



## fizguy

I have only had two types of gin. Last summer I consumed a bottle of Beefeaters, mainly in gin&tonic. Just the other day I got a little minibottle of Bombay Sapphire to try but I have to say I like the beefeaters better. The taste of the bombay was too subtle IMO. Which is fine with me since it is cheaper! I do like me a gin and tonic. Never had a martini but it is on my list to try.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Gin drinkers only what is your Dav.*

Bombay Sapphire
Club Soda and lime


----------



## jagmqt

JohnnyFlake said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *Good question! A good martini requires high quality gin and superb vermouth, such as Noilly Prat 1813. A great martini requires both. If you want to drink gin straight, neat or on the rocks, that's great, but it not a martini! Two parts Bombay Sapphire and one part Noilly Prat 1813 will produce a superior "Original Perfect Martini".
> *





JAK said:


> THANK YOU! So many people don't seem to know the differance between a martini and cold gin. If you like cold gin, thats fine, but just call it what it is. I understand that not everyone likes real martinis, but a cold glass of gin with a microliter of vermouth is not a martini. I think 5 or 6 parts gin to 1 part vermouth is ideal.


I'm right between you two...I prefer about 2 oz gin to 3/4 shot verrmouth...that's 8:3 if you're picky...

My bastardization of the martini, though, is the lemon, not the olive!

Which do you prefer?

jag


----------



## pnoon

jagmqt said:


> I'm right between you two...I prefer about 2 oz gin to 3/4 shot verrmouth...that's 8:3 if you're picky...
> 
> My bastardization of the martini, though, is the lemon, not the olive!
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> jag


I prefer stuffed olives. Jalapeno, blue cheese, garlic, etc. I've also used a small spicy gherkin. It sounds weird but is actually quite tasty.


----------



## JAK

jagmqt said:


> I'm right between you two...I prefer about 2 oz gin to 3/4 shot verrmouth...that's 8:3 if you're picky...
> 
> My bastardization of the martini, though, is the lemon, not the olive!
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> jag


I prefer my martinis with a twist as well.


----------



## tazziedevil

I'm having a dirty martini, with Vickers gin.
a tiny splash of dry vermouth,
shaken(not stirred...) in a metal shaker.

I may not be a martini purist, but I know how i like my martini!


----------



## MadAl

Hendricks and Millers. Dry Martini with olives (and cucumbers with these brands).


----------



## freakygar

Bombay Sapphire and tonic! It's my summer drink! Well it's my winter drink also. And I guess spring and fall as well. Along with my Cragganmore scotch.

Al


----------



## rumballs

Bought a new one that is pretty darn good.
North Shore Distiller's Gin No. 6 <- link

I had had it in a martini at a restaurant. One of the best martini's I've ever had, but I thought this was because it had actual herbs in it. However, after trying the gin I have to say that a lot of the flavor is in the gin itself.
Definitely recommend trying it!


----------



## King James

ahh almost gin and tonic season for me again  warm weather is just about upon us


----------



## GoodFella

pnoon said:


> I prefer stuffed olives. Jalapeno, blue cheese, garlic, etc. I've also used a small spicy gherkin. It sounds weird but is actually quite tasty.


you are makin me want to eat and not drink.


----------



## a.dickens

In college, I met a guy who was much older than me and adopted me as his college son and instilled in me some habits which I have yet to break. The only gin I drink now is Gilbey's. I have had many gins, but I think for the price, Gibley's can't be beat. 

As for how to make a martini, he put vermouth into an atomizer and sprayed it into the martini. He made the best martinis I have ever had.

However, my favorite drink with with gin is a gin and tonic with lime rubbed around the rim of the glass, a cup of square ice cubes from a metal tray, 2 oz of gin (or more) and fill up the glass with canada dry tonic water squeeze in the remaining lime juice.


----------



## mike32312

Dirty Martini with BeefEater and lots of olives and juice splash of vermouth :tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Absolute and Red Bull is my drink !!:chk

When I want to get alot tipsy Belverdere and Red Bull!!:chk 
It's my happy drink!!!!!!!!!!!:chk


----------



## rumballs

Absolut and Belvedere make gin now?

:r


----------



## MadAl

JAK said:


> THANK YOU! So many people don't seem to know the differance between a martini and cold gin. If you like cold gin, thats fine, but just call it what it is. I understand that not everyone likes real martinis, but a cold glass of gin with a microliter of vermouth is not a martini. I think 5 or 6 parts gin to 1 part vermouth is ideal.


And thank YOU! I like a dry martini, I don't measure the vermouth, I freepour with my thumb over the mouth of the bottle. But my sentiments are exactly yours, without vermouth it's just cold gin.

Just restocked the Sapphire, but I'm really liking Hendricks and Millers Gin. Completely different botanical infusions.


----------



## Gambit

Tanqueray or Beefeater.

1st choice: Rinse a cold martini glass (or spritz) with dry vermouth, then toss it. Cold gin, two olives (stuffed w/anchovie if available), and sip lovingly.

2nd choice: One third gin, two thirds FRESH tonic, a tall glass of ice cubes and a twist of lime. This my favorite summertime cocktail.


----------



## squid

What a great time of year it is. You can tell the weather is turning around the country, because all the gin drinkers are coming out! Gin Drinkers united! As with last year...I'm still partial to Bombay and Tanqueray.


----------



## genezawis

Sapphire and tonic... Looks like I'll have to try Hendricks or Aviation. :tu


----------



## muziq

mmblz said:


> Bought a new one that is pretty darn good.
> North Shore Distiller's Gin No. 6 <- link
> 
> I had had it in a martini at a restaurant. One of the best martini's I've ever had, but I thought this was because it had actual herbs in it. However, after trying the gin I have to say that a lot of the flavor is in the gin itself.
> Definitely recommend trying it!


I have to wholeheartedly second this recommendation. Tried it at a restaurant in Chicago last week and MAN was it unique. As soon as I got back, I ordered a bottle. It has a subtle hint of lavender that expertly compliments the juniper. Awesome stuff! :tu


----------



## sgresso

Hendricks for me.
I love that stuff


----------



## rumballs

muziq said:


> I have to wholeheartedly second this recommendation. Tried it at a restaurant in Chicago last week and MAN was it unique. As soon as I got back, I ordered a bottle. It has a subtle hint of lavender that expertly compliments the juniper. Awesome stuff! :tu


North Shore is my new absolute favorite, can't get enough of it!
It's also nice and salty


----------



## Hammerhead

Bombay Sapphire or nothing. Oh, ok. I'll take Tanqueray in a pinch, or anything that a host is serving in the interest of good manners. But if I'm paying for it, it's Bombay, or stay away!


----------



## muziq

mmblz said:


> North Shore is my new absolute favorite, can't get enough of it!
> It's also nice and salty


Yep, I forgot to mention that it knocked Hendricks out of the top spot for me. Hendricks is distant second now; I won't turn my nose up at it, but I won't pine for it quite like I used to. Now, the search is on for other small-batch gin distilleries in the US! Anyone got a few good suggestions?


----------



## freakygar

Hammerhead said:


> Bombay Sapphire or nothing. Oh, ok. I'll take Tanqueray in a pinch, or anything that a host is serving in the interest of good manners. But if I'm paying for it, it's Bombay, or stay away!


:tpd::tpd::tpd: took the words right out of my mouth!

:ss


----------



## lpsto99

muziq said:


> Yep, I forgot to mention that it knocked Hendricks out of the top spot for me. Hendricks is distant second now; I won't turn my nose up at it, but I won't pine for it quite like I used to. Now, the search is on for other small-batch gin distilleries in the US! Anyone got a few good suggestions?


I have access to a bathtub and a spice rack.Any Takers?

I have to say I really like the No. 10, and Citadelle, but will have to try this "No.6"


----------



## pnoon

mmblz said:


> North Shore is my new absolute favorite, can't get enough of it!
> It's also nice and salty





muziq said:


> Yep, I forgot to mention that it knocked Hendricks out of the top spot for me. Hendricks is distant second now; I won't turn my nose up at it, but I won't pine for it quite like I used to. Now, the search is on for other small-batch gin distilleries in the US! Anyone got a few good suggestions?


Really? Wow. I gotta get me some of that.


----------



## genezawis

muziq said:


> Yep, I forgot to mention that it knocked Hendricks out of the top spot for me. Hendricks is distant second now; I won't turn my nose up at it, but I won't pine for it quite like I used to. Now, the search is on for other small-batch gin distilleries in the US! Anyone got a few good suggestions?


With testamonials like that and just had to get some... just ordered some North Shore online. :al


----------



## ttours

well what is your favorite Gin. Go to on a daily basis is Seagrams right or wrong it is
what is you favorite low budget gin. Will never again go low budget, sucking hair tonic off a stagnant pond is a tough swallow
how do you drink both of them. I keep the gin in the freezer at all times. Hit the glass with just a pinch of vermouth, swirl it around and pitch the excess. 2 cocktail onions and one olive,, usually jalapeño stuffed or anchovy.MMMMM
what gin do you hate most Any gin that comes in a plastic bottle

tt:cb


----------



## GoodFella

has any one ever tryed iceburg gin. i have had there vodka before and was veary happy with it. there vodka is veary clean to me. i bet there gin would be a little mild and not so dry. any one got any input


----------



## germantown rob

raisin said:


> Good gin is not cheap (except on sale!) I love the Bulldog gin with a little tonic - hold the lime!
> 
> (highly recommended)


Thanks to you this is my fav as well


----------



## genezawis

I picked up some North Shore online... Tried some Hendrick's at a friend's house... Old favorite was Sapphire. Gotta go with the North Shore; very smooth; a lot of interesting flavors going on. Two thumbs up. :tu :tu


----------



## txmatt

A gin thread I missed!?!?

I probably drink Hendrick's most often, with tonic or in gin-gin mules. I keep trulime packets on hand for both. 
Bulldog gin is very similar to Hendrick's, and I would buy instead if cheaper.
I also really like Distillery No. 209 gin, but use it in martinis.

Based upon Julian's :al recommendation I will be giving North Shore a try.. :r


----------



## gvarsity

Favorite has to Bombay Saphire this is my Martini Gin 4oz Gin 1oz Dry Vermouth 3 olives.

Favorite cheap gin Fleishmans use this generally for gin and tonics with a slice of lime. I also will occasionally drink Schlichte gin in a gin and tonic. A buddy of mine loves bloody marys made with gin instead of vodka.


----------



## nozero

I'm having some freezer cold Bombay Saphire with a Taboo SFO Lancero now and enjoying the heck out of both thanks to this thread.


----------



## rumballs

on vacation, no North Shore to be found here, so I've gone through a liter of Hendrick's this week...


----------



## muziq

mmblz said:


> on vacation, no North Shore to be found here, so I've gone through a liter of Hendrick's this week...


:r Know what you mean. The martini-a-night habit is as expensive a lifestyle choice as cigars! If only North Shore came in 1.75l bottles.:hn


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> on vacation, no North Shore to be found here, so I've gone through a liter of Hendrick's this week...


 I'd imagine with all you got going on Julian, it's money well spent:tu


----------



## Fenwick

Bombay Sapphire for martinis. :tu


----------



## InBetweenTheLines

Hands down Hendricks of Scotland Gin!!! I drink Bombay too if I they don't have Hendricks. Only way to go is with tonic and a lime!!!


----------



## rumballs

Darrell said:


> Tanqueray Rangpur or just normal Tanq with tonic and lime also. :tu


I bought some Rangpur recently.
It's fine for gin & tonic, but even then I see no reason to prefer it over a regular gin (maybe so you don't have to keep any limes on hand? I don't know...)


----------



## Darrell

mmblz said:


> I bought some Rangpur recently.
> It's fine for gin & tonic, but even then I see no reason to prefer it over a regular gin (maybe so you don't have to keep any limes on hand? I don't know...)


Yeah, I actually stopped drinking Rangpur. The lime was too over powering for me. I've since switched to Sapphire and Hendricks. I still keep Tanq around, but not Rangpur.


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> Yeah, I actually stopped drinking Rangpur. The lime was too over powering for me. I've since switched to Sapphire and Hendricks. I still keep Tanq around, but not Rangpur.


Now you're gettin' it. :tu

Hendricks is the shiznit. 
Sapphire for everyday. 
Tanqueray is decent.

I never did care for the Rangpur. Marketing - plain and simple. It's like these lime flavored beers coming out now. What's with that :BS?


----------



## qwerty1500

mmblz said:


> I bought some Rangpur recently.


Tried it last summer. That stuff is nasty in a martini.


----------



## mtb996

qwerty1500 said:


> Tried it last summer. That stuff is nasty in a martini.


Agreed, Rangpur (and even std Tanq) is Gin & Tonic juice. For martinis, I prefer Hendricks.


----------



## txmatt

mmblz said:


> on vacation, no North Shore to be found here, so I've gone through a liter of Hendrick's this week...


So you are massing a collection of Hendrick's bottle cozies too? :al


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

Bombay used to be my fave but a few months back I tried some ice cold Amsterdam Gin and can't go back to Bombay.

Speaking of Bombay, I find it funny that Bombay is 45% alcohol by volume and in Canada it's 40%, at least that was what I got when I bought it at Las Vegas's Duty Free.

The worst gin I'd say is Beefeater. Gordon's comes real close.

I enjoy it served in a rock glass, 2 oz's, and 7-up with a wedge of lime squeezed then dropped into the glass.


----------



## blindsmoke

Beefeaters by far!


----------



## LANTSailor

Jensen's Bermondsey Gin is excellent for gin and tonics.

Sapphire for the day to day kick around gin.


----------



## Kwilkinson

mmblz said:


> on vacation, no North Shore to be found here, so I've gone through a liter of Hendrick's this week...


 OMG North Shore is amazing!

I had a going away party a week ago today and the barkeep insisted I try the North Shore. It was SO good. First thing I did when I got up to Chicago on moving day was buy 750 mL ofit! :chk


----------



## designwise1

Plymouth for Martinis
Boodles for GnT


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

I used to like Bombay. Then one day a friend of mine decided to buy on a whim a bottle of Amsterdam Gin.

We stuck it in the freezer and I drank it straight because it was so good.

Now I'm finding it a hard time going back to Bombay.


----------



## Les Paul

Tanqueray No 10 is the finest gin for martini's, IMO.


----------



## raisin

There can be only one, fella's....



Bulldog .



deja'vu


----------



## icurrie

Tanqueray No 10 is tops. Gin an tonic is the drink of choice for me. Here's an expansion for this thread:
What cigar is a good match for gin?
Should be interesting.

:ss


----------



## Lumpold

Ohhh..... gin.
Plymouth and Ting (Grapefruit soda) is my 'ginting longsing' drink, as it's one of my faves for a sweet mixed long drink.
Hendricks or Tanq 10 on it's own, or in a martini, or with tonic.


----------



## pcozad1

I love all gin. Double shot on the rocks and three olives please. Bombay is my least favorite. The best cheap gin is Seagrams. :ss


----------



## Blazedup

Hendricks martini. :tu


----------



## txmatt

Drove the short distance from work over the boarder into Kentucky this week and found North Shore Gin! I really like the stuff! I am not sure it will totally replace Hendrick's but it will be a hard choice between the two. I also grabbed a liter of Plymouth on sale for $25! (actually I left with 6 bottles of booze total) :al


----------



## yourchoice

The wife and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary. I was happy to find they had Hendricks, so I ordered up a martini. Also being a gin drinker, the waiter let me know of another gin they had, Junipero made by Anchor Steam brewery in San Fran. I stuck with my Hendricks because I knew I wouldn't be disappointed, but the waiter was kind enough to bring a small taste of Junipero for me to try. I was very pleased with it and, had I ordered another, I would have had it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## pnoon

yourchoice said:


> The wife and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary. I was happy to find they had Hendricks, so I ordered up a martini. Also being a gin drinker, the waiter let me know of another gin they had, Junipero made by Anchor Steam brewery in San Fran. I stuck with my Hendricks because I knew I wouldn't be disappointed, but the waiter was kind enough to bring a small taste of Junipero for me to try. I was very pleased with it and, had I ordered another, I would have had it. Has anyone else tried it?


I have and it is quite good but I prefer Hendricks.
They are about the same price.


----------



## Heliofire

My Favorite is Cadenhead's Old Raj Gin 110 Proof. Here is a description I found on the net.

Old Raj Gin is distinctive in that it contains a measure of saffron, the rare and costly spice derived from the crocus flower. In addition to the slightly spicy flavor, this also imparts a pale yellow color. The subtle, aristocratic botanical mix (starring, of course, juniper berries) lures you into a warm, delighted sense of well being, a feeling deepened by the sheer silkiness of the spirit


----------



## runamuck20

Sapphire extremely dry. Coat a chilled glass with vermouth and discard any extra. Gin has to be chilled in a freezer for at least 24 hours, and pour it into the glass, serve with two garlic stuffed/good blue cheese stuffed olives. 

Plymouth is great if you want a more peppery gin, Amsterdam is great straight, and boodles is a nice cheap gin if you are looking for a mixer. 

For me Bombay Sapphire is the king.


----------



## txmatt

To me Junipero is very good in Martinis, but with tonic, ginger ale, or a touch of lime/grapefruit juice I prefer North Shore, Hendrick's, and Bulldog. It lives up to its name as the Juniper flavor is quite noticeable yet it doesn't overpower the other botanicals. Distillery No 209, also hailing from San Francisco recently beat out Junipero as my favorite Gin in Martinis. If you find yourself becoming a huge fan of Junipero give 209 a try..

-Matt-



yourchoice said:


> The wife and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary. I was happy to find they had Hendricks, so I ordered up a martini. Also being a gin drinker, the waiter let me know of another gin they had, Junipero made by Anchor Steam brewery in San Fran. I stuck with my Hendricks because I knew I wouldn't be disappointed, but the waiter was kind enough to bring a small taste of Junipero for me to try. I was very pleased with it and, had I ordered another, I would have had it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## zackly

Favorites, regardless of budget:
Tangueray for Gin & Tonic
Bombay Saphire for martinis
Quintissential also excellent

Value Gin:
Seagrams
Gilbeys; I haven't had it in 20 plus years but used to be good in the frosted bottle


----------



## qwerty1500

I love this thread!

Been looking for No. 209 for months and no one around here carries it. Can't believe I've never tried Hendricks ... just put it on my shopping list. Unless, of course, I see some Junipero, North Shore or Bulldog ... :r


----------



## thebiglebowski

for the tonics, i go with the old standy, tanqueray. for martinis, i'm absolutely rabid over boodles!


----------



## ttours

Ok here is the truth. I love Hendricks and the cucumber knosh is the bomb. However if you are a straight gin martini guy, you have got to have a salty knosh and that requires a different gin. Citadel is packed with flavor and goes great with that cocktail onion and olive with a garlic slice.

:BS

tt:cb


----------



## ThreeSheets

Bombay Sapphire. For everything. Everytime.


----------



## Langod

I prefer Tanqueray 10 for Martinis. 
2nd choice is Bombay (white) or Beefeater. Need to try Plymouth.
I'm not a fan of Sapphire, it's just too flowery for me.

I like Hendricks in a nice G&T with cucumber.

Gordon's is my go-to for everyday G&Ts.


----------



## Buddha024

My favorite is definitely Beefeater with tonic. 

I don't really like Bombay or Tanqueray.

For budget purposes I would go with Seagram's.



:ss  :ss


----------



## GoodFella

:bump:


----------



## mc2712

I love gin, gin straight up or gin and tonic water is my all time favorite!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

I enjoy a good Tanqueray tonic every once in a while!


----------

